

ReKognition API - best Face.com alternative - ReKognition
http://rekognition.com/
Orbeus's ReKognition API - Face Detection/Recognition(+Gender) &#38; scene understanding
======
ReKognition
Orbeus Inc. just launched its awesome ReKognition API - best Face.com
alternative. ReKognition API-Face Detection/Recognition(+Gender) & scene
understanding with high accuracy. Visit us at <http://rekognition.com/>

------
swiil
Nice.

~~~
ReKognition
Thanks for your support! Enjoy it.

